# Jak je tezke se naucit Rusky?



## wtfpwnage

Jak dlouho by me asi trvalo se naucit Rusky? (Naucenim myslim konverzacni urocen - rozumim temer vsechno a dokazu se bavit o zakladnich tematech).

S vyslovnosti to bude asi tezsi, co jsem slysel tak me rusove pripadaj ze maj silnejsi prizvuk nez napriklad jini cizinci.

Mohl by me prosim nekdo kdo umi rusky nebo se ucil tyto jazyky porovnat?

Dik


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Bude zřejmě o to jednodušší, že ruština má jednu jedinou (povinnou ) diakritiku "й".


----------



## bibax

A jednu nepovinnou, ale příjemnou - ë.

Někde jsem četl, že Čech se naučí velmi obstojně rusky za 3 měsíce, ale musí to být nějaký jazykový kurs v Rusku. Já jsem se ve škole pořádně rusky nenaučil ani za 8 let. Ale v Rusku bych s tím přežil na rozdíl od většiny Maďarů a východních Němců, kteří neuměli skoro nic.

Myslím si, že to platí pro většinu slovanských jazyků. Troufám si tvrdit, že bych polsky mluvil už po měsíci intensivního kursu v Polsku. Trik je v tom, že se učíte intuitivně, což by např. v Číně asi nešlo.

Čech má dvě rozhodující výhody, které čas učení nepředstavitelně zkrátí:

1) skloňovat a časovat se naučí intuitivně a velmi rychle bez memorování paradigmat (např. ryba se skloňuje téměř stejně v ruštině jako v češtině, když pomineme vokativ a přízvuk);

2) stejně intuitivně a většinou správně používá dokonavá a nedokonavá slovesa (pišu - napišu - budu pisať, idu - pojdu, něsti - nosiť);

Pro Čecha je na ruštině nejtěžší asi přízvuk, např. výraz "s rybami" - bez slovníku mohu jen hádat, kde je přízvuk, asi to bude "s rybámi", ale sázet se nebudu, může to být i "s rýbami". V učebnicích jsme měli přízvuk vyznačen, ale když jsme měli číst nahlas z nějakého ruského časopisu, tak to byla katastrofa, o to větší, že v ruštině je přízvuk výraznější než v češtině a navíc jsou nepřízvučná O redukována, např. moloko se čte přibližně malakó a ne móloko nebo malóko, chybných možností je bohužel více než správných (btw, automaticky jsem napsal "více než"  a ne "více jak" ). Často také přízvuk rozlišuje různé významy, např. dóma vs. damá (= doma vs. domy), píše se to ale stejně : doma.


----------



## ignotus88

Przepraszam, ale nie mówię po czesku, dlatego będę pisał po polsku. Mam nadzieję, że mnie zrozumiecie bez problemów  

Z jednej strony, myślę, że Słowianom jest łatwiej nauczyć się innych słowiańskich języków, bo już na starcie znają baaaaaardzo dużo słownictwa, a i gramatyka też jest dosyć podobna i intuicyjna. Z drugiej strony, jestem zwolennikiem pansłowiańskiego zrozumienia, czyli tak zwanej interkomprehensji. Polega to na tym, że ja mówię w swoim języku, mój rozmówca mówi w swoim i możemy się dogadać. Tak jak Czech i Słowak, na przykład. Mimo że język polski, czeski i rosyjski są już bardziej zróżnicowane, to nadal istnieje taka możliwość, wystarczy tylko trochę wprawy, doświadczenia i chęci. 

We Francji są już takie kursy, gdzie uczy się rozumienia (bez mówienia) kilku języków romańskich jednocześnie. Interkomprehensją między Słowianami zajmuje się niestety mało osób. 

Jak ktoś jest zainteresowany, to polecam fanpage na Facebooku, który założyłem na ten temat (https://www.facebook.com/interkomprehensja), albo zapraszam do kontaktu ze mną 

Hezký den!


----------

